# Riverbend park



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Does anyone know anything about Riverbend park in rochester hills ??? Not to be confused with riverbend park in Shelby around 22 and ryan. There is supposed to be a riverbend park off Hamlin rd. between Adams, and Crooks. Has anyone been there??? Is there parking or access to the Clinton River. Ive found very limited info on this park.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.rochesterhills.org/city_services/parks/parks/riverbend_park.asp


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

There is a pull off east of Adams on Hamlin for a car or two, long walk to river on maintenance road to river there are other places that are better to access not too far away If you go there and the gate is open, dont drive down the two track. I did this once my first time there, and on the way out found the gate locked. I called the city, and they told me that they would send someone out to open the gate. After about 30 min of waiting some guy shows up tells me that if I wanted him to unlock the gate, I had to wait a for him to call the cops and have them show up and write me up for trespassing! :yikes: (Is this possible?) Then he tells me that I have to drive across the field and hop the curb back on to Hamlin, which I did promptly in my little sedan. Luckily I did not bottom out.


----------

